# RV AC Capacitor question



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

So my camper at deer camp won't run, when you turn it on it blows then you hear the compressor try to turn on then it clicks off and repeated that process every min or so. A few of the guys suggested getting a secondary start capacitor or something similar to kick it on. 

I did some google searching and found videos on hard start capacitors and replacement capacitors but not sure which is the best option to start with. 

Anyone have some experience with this issue or these capacitors?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

PPL in Houston will sell you a hard start kit. If that doesn't work, they will also sell you a new ac unit.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

i just replaced the capacitor with the same rating. is there a johnstone supply around you? seems like about 12 bucks, if that does not work, then look into the hard start kit,


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You can get a SUPCO hard start capacitor from Amazon from $10-20, depending on which one.


----------



## bald eagle (Sep 6, 2005)

*ac capacitor*

Try replacing the capacitor first. Hard start kit is a last ditch effort before replacing the compressor.


----------

